

Ask HN; How are you scaling in AWS? - samstave

I am going to describe a scaling idea and would love to hear from N is anyone else is doing this:<p>using BOTO; poll the spot price for a given instance type per availability zone in a region, then select the cheapest region to spawn a number of instances...<p>Is anyone doing this programmaticly? (assuming you need to spinup 10s or 100s of workers when you do this operation? What other method do you use to perform spot requests?
======
lgieron
It didn't occur to me to check across all regions, and that sounds like a good
idea! (so far, I have only checked across various machine types in
availability zones in "my" region). Automating the checks across all regions
with a script sounds like a good idea.

------
diziet
Well -- most of the time when we spin up (spot) workers we are not that price
sensitive, so we keep them in the same region as the main DB cluster is in.

